# New Albany Buck



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Anyone poach a huge buck this year in new albany??  In class today we were seining a very small wetland and scouring the 2 acre swamp around it for amphibians to transfer to another wetland at New Albany Highschool and we came across the skeleton of HUGE 18 point non-typical (had 22 points, some were little). The thing had a fiberglass arrow in its rib cage with a FIELD POINT on it! I will try to get the pics off my phone and onto the page...this thing was amazing and right from franklin county.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW post pics...


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I feel bad that it was hit with a field point. Not that getting hit with a broadhead is much better but it probably would have spared it less time in dying. If you have a pic that would be awesome to see and make me jealous no doubt.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Did you take the skull? If not, show me where the skeleton is and we will get it...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol yeah its in the environmental science classroom...things worth a few hundred im guessing


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here it is


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations on the nice find!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow thats amazing.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Mushijobah if you bury that for awhile all that extra crap that is still on the bones will disappear...we did that with my dad's deer and ended up with a nice skull + antler mount.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thats our plan!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet! Thats a bunch of points but I don't know if I would call it "huge." Nice buck nonetheless. And just because there was a field tip in it doesn't mean it was poached. Precision hunters have been known to hunt with field tips where as the not so confident hunter uses broadheads to increase their chances of harvesting the animal. Heck, I still hunt with flint arrowheads on a carbon steel shaft just because I like to respect nature, history and my family heritage as I am 1/2 Cherokee and Chuctaw. I just got this Hunter Supreme SL from Horton and man will it sling those flint heads!!

To clean off the rest of the hide, you can soak it in kerosene and burn it or if you have a couple 5 gallons of 15% HFL acid sitting around that will do the trick too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sheephead Master said:


> Sweet! Thats a bunch of points but I don't know if I would call it "huge." Nice buck nonetheless. And just because there was a field tip in it doesn't mean it was poached. Precision hunters have been known to hunt with field tips where as the not so confident hunter uses broadheads to increase their chances of harvesting the animal. Heck, I still hunt with flint arrowheads on a carbon steel shaft just because I like to respect nature, history and my family heritage as I am 1/2 Cherokee and Chuctaw. I just got this Hunter Supreme SL from Horton and man will it sling those flint heads!!
> 
> To clean off the rest of the hide, you can soak it in kerosene and burn it or if you have a couple 5 gallons of 15% HFL acid sitting around that will do the trick too.


 I hope that is a sarcastic comment because no it it not legal to hunt with field tips. A broadhead must be used of at least 3/4" wide. Someone hunting with a field tip shows an ignorance for the rules and if they were caught they should be fined. I am not trying to offend anyone but just trying to state the importance for hunters to know the rules. Harvesting a deer shot with a field tip arrow would be so near impossible in most cases.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol yeah man, you must be a moron. i dont know anyone who would say a 22 pointer isnt huge. Also, for proportions, check out the ruler next to the rack and the length of the arrow.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

boiling the skull will clean it up.
field points for deer hunting???? i'll stick with broadheads.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will agree with Mushijobah that this was a much better than average buck. It is not close to record proportions but many of hunters on this site will never bag anything that size. The mere fact that it has 22 points does not tell anything about the size. I have one at home that I got that was 17 point but it does not compare to the 8 pointer that I took the following year. No matter how we look at it, it is just a shame that it had to be wasted by someone who had no respect for the rules and hunting etiquette.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Mushijoba, hey smartypants, maybe someone should be investigating you since you're the one who found it? Huh? Finger prints and DNA is where we should start. Where were you between the hours of 5PM and 7AM from November 1, 2004 - Febraury 31, 2005? Huh? .....Just kidding.... so don't send me any more PM hate mail there derrybingle.

Judging by the shape of the hide, I'd say the animal was poached, at nite, on the weekend of February 4th, 2005. (Just an educated guess before the next poster questions my authorah-tie.) I believe the deer has had its 30 day shrinking period and based on the comparison with the antlers lying next to Mushijoba's neon green Cabbage Patch Kids Ruler, I'd rough score it at 168-171.

And can you just decide since you found the deer, you can just take it? Its not like you found sheds. I thought someone told me if you hit a deer with your truck and killed it, you couldn't just throw it in the bed and take it home and butcher it without proper authorization from a wildlife official.???


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> And can you just decide since you found the deer, you can just take it? It not like you found sheds. I thought someone told me if you hit a deer with your truck and killed it, you couldn't just throw it in the bed and take it home and butcher it without proper authorization from a wildlife official.???


That is correct, if you want to keep it legally you will need a permit from the Division of Wildlife.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

I KNEW IT! Sounds like Mr. Mushijobah could be in a little trouble.  

It not too late, after you boil the hide off, you can hand the antlers over to me and I will turn them in to the proper authorities. I will also need to confiscate the Cabbage Patch Kids ruler.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That is some irony there. Seriously though folks, You need to call ODNR and have that check out for legality sake.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

You don't need authorization to take the skull...
That only pertains to road killed deer you hit with your vehicle...
You cannot take a deer that another person hit but they can give it to you...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

you can't have skulls in your possesion unless they have a tag on it or it is illegal. I looked into it since I shed hunt and have came across skulls. So if a wildlife officer found you in possesion of it you are guilty of illegally owning the deer head. That is how they arrest poachers, they don't normally actually witness the shot, just find deer heads without tags. But I beleive that it would take a real strict follow the rules type wildlife officier to write you up after you explained the story.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> You don't need authorization to take the skull...
> That only pertains to road killed deer you hit with your vehicle...
> You cannot take a deer that another person hit but they can give it to you...


 I have never really read exactly how that works on finding deer and taking the antlers. I had one on my place that was shot and lost by someone last year (not me). We took the antlers off recently and I wondered whether there was anything wrong with this? I guess after you get the deer how do they (ODNR) know the difference between one taken by legal means and not legal?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> you can't have skulls in your possesion unless they have a tag on it or it is illegal.


 That is sort of what I thought as well. I almost went to the bother of calling the game warden and asking him figuring that he may come out and give me the tag. I guess that is really the right way to do it.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

> I guess after you get the deer how do they (ODNR) know the difference between one taken by legal means and not legal?


This is one case where you are guilty until proven innocent if there are not tags on the animal. This also pertains to antlers that have been cut off with a saw. However shed antlers are legal, and it is pretty easy to tell the difference between shed antlers and ones that have been cut off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Good work Gumshoes. I knew you can't just drag around a rotting carcus just because you found it and claim it as yours unless its a possum or a muskrat.

To quote you Mushijobah, from comments directed to the master eariler in this thread, "you must be a moron" Mushijobah unless you're trying to get sent to prison. Ditch the evidence, go into hiding for a month and for God sakes, don't go on websites such as this and announce to millions of people across the world that you did something illegal.

Good luck, and if you need legal advice, don't hesitate to ask me because I know all about that too.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If the antlers have any part of the skull attached you need a reciept from an officer to keep them. It will be up to the officer you speak with to determine if you will be able to keep it. He will ask questions as to where you found it what condition it is/or was in and so forth. I would be contacting either the Delaware or Franklin county Wildlife officer. I am not sure what county New Albany is in.  

That is one fine find though, I am glad you found it and not the person who shot it illegally.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

DANG...
Called the Div 4 and the dude said he'd not tag it for me and if it shows signs of decay he'd have no trouble letting me keep it but if it shows no sign of decay I'd better have a tag for it or he would take it away on sight...
Judgement call at best it looks like...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Since you obviosuly have no reading comprehension sheephead indian master, you would have realized that my class and I found the head. It is an AP environmental science class...We have odnr guys come in all the time and I am pretty sure they don't consider us hardened criminals since we are on the same team. Maybe you should go back to poaching deer and hopefully the game warden doesnt catch you. Good luck trying to explain to him that your rich herritage and bogus theories on arrow velocity are great reasons to poach deer with a piece of rock....  It also seems that many of your posts are set on degrading other peoples catches or finds, maybe it is a self esteem issue with you?


PS it is pretty hard to take a person seriously who has the following under his personal interests: drinking beer, throwing darts, fighting, chasing wild women, and heavy metal 


Have fun with all that buddy, keep up the GREAT work


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

New Albany is a very rich suburb of Columbus (in franklin county) where hunting is illeagle. I am pretty sure there is no one in on this at the school seeing NBC 4 was covering our wetland restoration...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Mushi, take it easy there nipplechops. Don't try to turn this around on me because you made an arse out of yourself so don't give me your self-esteem line because to the contrary, I think you are the one hurting inside and don't want to acknowledge you're a few bricks shy of a full load. Illegal NOT "Illeagle" as you spelled it.

My hobbies are in fact, drinking beer, throwing darts, and heavy metal. I must admit the chasing wild women and fighting are no longer peak interests. I don't really see a problem with that. 

I would elaborate more as to why I am right and why you committed a crime but I am not arguing with a non-cooperative high school kid. I assumed you were older until you mentioned your science class and now that we all have seen the Cabbage Patch Kids ruler, it all make sense. I guess with you being a minor, you probably wouldn't have to do any hard time for illegally taking that carcus anyhow. If you did have to do time, they'd probably let you keep your coloring book in your cell.

One thing I do know for sure, people including myself don't like being called a "deer poacher." Thats hitting a little below the belt junior.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe Mushijobah is not the only one that needs to lighten up a bit here. I don't recall him ever accusing anyone in particular of wrongdoing with his post. What he reported was that someone had shot this deer and killed it by illegal means. And as he stated it seemed to be in an area where there was no hunting allowed. That tells me that yes someone was being stupid and hunting with a field tip arrow and perhaps but not necessarily hunting in an illegal area. I am a very dedicated hunter myself and I find nothing offensive in his posts. Anyone that does perhaps has something to feel a bit guilty about or as the saying goes, "If the shoe fits..."

I think the value that many of us (myself included) gained by this thread is added knowledge of how to properly obtain deer antlers. Why can't we leave it at that?


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

No offense meant by this guys....but this is a dang funny
thread...Not the issue of legal vs. illegal, just the way in which a 
thread can develope. Hope none of you are taking it too seriously....  

steely123


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

So, now they have AP Environmental Science. Wow. AP everything these days. Must be a really advanced school. 

Take it easy Mushi. Sheephead is just pokin' fun. He does that to everyone. Me included. 

On the other hand, it doesn't matter if you are married to an ODNR officer. If it's against the law - it's agianst the law. What we are trying to say is you might want to call and ask to be on the safe side.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> What we are trying to say is you might want to call and ask to be on the safe side.


 Thanks for the interpretation. Sometimes the water tends to get a bit muddy in here.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Us? Muddy the waters? No, I don't believe it!

"Are we clear?" asks the man. "As mud," replies the other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, some people can muddy the waters quick on this site and thats why I take pride in finding out the facts and the whole truth and nothing but the truth. With some help of my fellow gumshoes, we were able to learn several things in this post the main thing being, just because Mushi knows ODNR employees, he can't just take any dead animal he finds.

I would like to make Buddyspunk and BASSNPRO 1 honorary little detectives for the insight they provided in helping me solve this case. Look for your badges in the mail in the coming weeks. Good work everybody and see ya at the next thread!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have 2 old deer heads, each with 1 antler missing. I found these tangled up in old fences while hunting mushrooms.
To whom do I surrender myself for prosecution?
(I could use a few days/years away from the wife)


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a few deer heads with antlers at home. I shot these in Louisiana where they don't use tags, wonder what the ruling on these would be.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> I have a few deer heads with antlers at home. I shot these in Louisiana where they don't use tags, wonder what the ruling on these would be.


 I don't know but...come to think of it I have a couple of deer from Louisiana as well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry sheephead master....I thought you actually cared that our class had taken the antlers legally. And no hard feelings on your ******* techniques of killing deer, just hope no one finds out. Sorry I insulted your hunting expertise by disagreeing and saying a 22 pointer WAS huge, you must have shot many larger...Because, DUH, your the master! Also, sorry I have mis-spelled a few things, i'm kinda in a rush to do something in life other than being a security guard and harassing people on this website. Also, I'm 18, not a minor. Also, didnt take the animal, but we are planing to when the game warden says it is ok. You guys could come check it out when the future AP (yes AP crankus yankis) students put the bones back together. Just to clear it up, we are not hardened criminals, please dont call us that, we love nature  .... I guess im kidding now too since it is a big joke! Hope no one takes anything too seriously! 

PS..Hey beer drinkin, heavy metal lovin, flint slingin, ******* sheephead (crappiest fish ever) master; I hope you dont think im a jerk now, were just playing around, right?











Wow that is huuuuge!


PSS...Don't you guys wish you had a senior class as cool as this when you were in highschool? We get to walk around the woods, screw over polluters, restore ponds/wetlands, heck I got to go fishing 2 weeks back...Anyone of you who didnt finish highschool (crankus, sheephead?) who wants a cool class, come to New Albany!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

GOGETEM!! Mushi! 
Sounds like a school I want my kids to go to!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks man. see yall at antrum today, maybe we can catch some huge saugeye and have people try to find something illeagle about it! Maybe I will just stick to trout to make the warden (sheepy) happy


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

New Albany? AP classes? Poached deer finders? Y'all spoiled rich kids have all the fun, huh? Nice find.... By the way bow hunting is legal in New Albany (special permit) 'cause mommy and daddy like to look at Bambi, but richies tend to get mad when Bambi eats bushes and shrubs. 
Were you tresspassing at Wexies home stead?

I miss the old 'Albany...beer drinker, farmers and red necks like me with out AC (air conditioners) or indoor plumbing. When can I shoot some of your coyote? 

Don't get excited, I'm having fun... I do miss old'Albany though.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

you know that deer is a good deer......but not a huge buck. seems our friend has decided to take the WV way of point counting. 22 looks more like a 10-11 pt with some trash and stickers. still great find. you know if the AP teacher would have been so smart as to contact the local wildlife officer you could have probably kept it legally. but technically now they should take it due to the fact that it has been removed from the place that it was found. seems that some ppl are now shooting deer, placing them where they wont be found and then reclaiming them later in the spring. still the teacher should have been on the ball instead of dropping it like they did. good deer and might i add seems like a good reason to hunt the suburbs. eastside deer rule.

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

got_a_buzz_on said:


> seems that some ppl are now shooting deer, placing them where they wont be found and then reclaiming them later in the spring.


 Huh?

I know with the Internet it is hard to detect sarcasm but I am assuming that is what you had in mind here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

BKR, sounds like "Got a Buzz On" has a buzz on again so I wouldn't mind his jibber jabber too much. He talks like that all of the time. 

When did Old Albany become New Albany? 

Seriously, what does AP stand for? From what we know of Mushi, I'm really curious as to what it is. I have an idea but just not sure.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

bkr............................i only wish that i were as nieve as you on this if you dont think ppl will shoot a deer in the fall and put it in a brush pile and then "stumble upon it" in the spring time. sarcasm no, not this time. and yes i know someone who has done it.

oh sheephead if you only knew. i talk like this all the time.....bc some ppl only read what they want to. you name it time and place and i'll out fish you like it was your first time out. 

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The logic to that makes no sense to me at all. Call it naive or whatever. If you were going to poach a buck, and a pretty decent one at that, too many things don't make sense with it.


Why would you hide it then in a field/stream or whatever as opposed to taking the head at the time? 
Even if you chose to do this why would you wait until April and risk someone else getting out there and finding your poached prize? 
And the most puzzling one to me is why would you shoot it with a field tip arrow? Why not a broadhead or just a gun? 
 The fact that it had a field tip in it tells me all that I need to know. This was simply someone who knew next to nothing about bowhunting and probably nothing about tracking game, although that probably was next to impossible with a field tip shot.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

better to leave that dog lay Brian...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh by the way I found three deer laying on my property a couple of weeks ago. I have not seen any signs of the poachers returning to collect their prizes. Only one had any rack and it was barely a six pointer. And the meat was a bit hard to come by but there were plenty of bones to gnaw on.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> better to leave that dog lay Brian...


 I know. I guess I am a sucker for falling into that trap huh? Oh well, I guess I thought perhaps I could learn somebody sumpin.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol looks like the poachers/******** are really speaking out on this thread! AP=advanced placement BTW. Also, found out today from my instructor that we are aloud to keep the head and collect the skeleton, horray!!! I cant wait to whip out my cabbage patch ruler and measure that bad boy! Sheepy, your invited! PS....theres nothing wrong with beer drinking, guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Mushi, I seriously wasn't trying to be smart asking what AP meant. Congrats on being a gifted one. Thats something you should definitely be proud of. Clearly I wasn't asked to be in that group at Amanda Clearcreek. I was in PE classes. Thats physical education for the lay person. Man, was I one hell of a kick ball player. 

But Mushi, before you score that rack, might I suggest that your Cabbage Patch neon green stick ruler won't give you accurate measurements. I believe on the back of your crayola box, there is a six inch ruler built out of the cardboard composing the crayon box. Cut this rule out with scissors, with the permission of your teacher or parents first, with the point facing away from you. This cardboard ruler is flexible and will allow you to measure the complete contour of the buck's antlers thus achieving an accurate score. 

And all this time I thought "AP" was an acronym for Argumentative Pumpkinhead.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> The logic to that makes no sense to me at all. Call it naive or whatever. If you were going to poach a buck, and a pretty decent one at that, too many things don't make sense with it.
> 
> 
> Why would you hide it then in a field/stream or whatever as opposed to taking the head at the time?
> ...



ok.....lets see. oct 13 i shoot a nice buck. i know that i still am going to have a good chance at killing another big buck and i dont want to fill up my tag. so i go and hide buck #1 in the thick ****. i got and shoot buck #2 in nov and you tag that one in. and in say feb march april....you go get buck #1 and say you found it where someone else must have shot it.

Answers to
1) taking the head at the time means you might get caught with it. 

2) hide it good enough no one will find it...check on it occasionally to make sure coyotes havent drug it off

3) dont know why they shot it with a field point, and a gun makes too much noise. 

you have to think like a cheat to catch a cheat.

BTW to accurately measure the rack........use a string with marks on it for inches and then mark it with a different color where the end of the measurement is. if i were you id make it non typical so it scores something good. GO NET NOT GROSS

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

got_a_buzz_on said:


> you have to think like a cheat to catch a cheat.


 Wow! I would say you are a few steps up on me on that one. I won't ask how you developed such an understanding of the criminal mind.

My money is still on the ignorant bowhunter wannabe theory.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

With the information given, ie. that the buck was shot with a field tip, I doubt very seriously that the person who performed this travesty was able to track it and then hide it. It would not have offered much of a blood trail and could have traveled for miles before it expired. I don't doubt that someone would do what you are implying because Im sure that there are, either way no ethical hunter could be resposible thats for sure, it's a shame thats for sure.

_Dan


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

i totally agree with you on this........but what i am saying is that the reason you have to have a wildlife officer with you when you take it is so they can asses the situation to see if they think you are the one who shot the deer. but yes it happens and yes ppl get away with it all the time. like i said i know of ppl that have done it. ........maybe i know a lot about the criminal mind bc i chase them

GABO


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

ok.......a field point in the lungs.....kills a deer in 100 yds. thats all i have to say. no lungs no oxygen no oxygen no running no running means falling over dead....thats why you swishem in the lungs.

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

With the arrow left in the deer it did not have an exit hole and probably did not bleed rapidly at first. I am guessing the deer run quite a ways, evidently far enough to put any start of a blood trail out of range of the so-called hunter. The fact that the deer died from the shot would seem as if there was a decent chance that the heart and/or lungs were hit. I have seen them double lunged with a broadhead and make it a hundred yards or so. The thing about it is that they put down very little blood for a distance even on a through and through shot. Without a broadhead would definitely lengthen their distance travelled.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I also agree, before the deer was removed a wildlife officer should have been notified and he/she would have been able to access the situation and take down any important notes/findings that might have helped catch the culprit. The instructor should have known this and certainly dropped the ball in that respect.

_Dan


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Funny thing is, when we were taking the head from behind new albany city hall, back to the school, we walked by the police station. An officer said he had seen it before on Les Wexners property. He also said it is like a wild game preserve back there. Could one of the wealthiest men in ohio be the vicious _New Albany Poacher???_ Or could it have been a few yahoos from johnstown walking into peoples gardens and plinking high class bucks?!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

if your from johnstown you dont have to go that far to find high class bucks.
they gottem in their own town and backyards.

GABO


----------

